# Thyroid Removal, on Levothyroxin and now adding Liothyron



## tbudke (Dec 30, 2009)

I had been battleing Graves for several years and because of nodule changes and symptoms I had it removed in May this year. A small spot of Cancer was found and Endo put me on 0.15MG of Levothyroxin. I have many Hypo symton still, the worst, being a woman is I am losing my hair and have small bald spots on my head now. :ashamed0001:
I had Horrible hemorraging in August and large cysts were removed from my Uterus :sick0020: and now I have a large Cyst in one of my breast, both fibercystic.
I have beeen researching on the Internet and found Fibercystic Disease and many Thyroid like symptoms can also be Adrienal Gland d deficiencies, mainly a Iodine deficieny.

I have come to find that my endo is a big T-4 believer and if you fall with in the range, all is good and no other methods or changes needed, retest in 6 months. This doesnt work for me and I decided I need a more hands on doc who looks at symptoms. 
This week I went back to my Family Doc loaded with info and asked him to look at other therapies. He reduced my T-4 and added 25MCG of Liothyron.
He agreed to run lab work on my T-3, Adrienal Glands, Sex Hormones among many other tests. Today I go back and do another round for some that were 2 day tests. 
I am very excited arty0006: that he was open to adding T-3 and willing to look into Adrienal gland deficienies and Iodine defiecienies. I can't wait to get these tests back to see if there is any links to my symptoms.
When I went to the lab yesterday for testing I asked for copies of my last several blood tests.

Thyoglobulin Auto Antibody <20 IU/ml. 0.0-40.0
Thyroglobulin Level 20.59 ng/ml. 1.2-35.0

Free T-4 1.27 ng/dL 0.71-1.85 
TSH-hs 0.41 ulU/mL 0.39-4.67

I will post my T-3 when I get it back.

I am rather upset :sad0047: with myself that I went 3 or 4 years with Graves and I didnt take the time to research my treatment, I just did what my Endo said. I am a avid Facebook user and I came upon a page http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Save-Natural-Thyroid/121680434089 . While the site is about natural thyroid therapies alot of the content is about all thyriod sufferers no matter what your drug of choice is. I am thankful there is so much out there if you know where to look for you answers.

Does anyone have any insite to my situation that I might take to my doc when I get my results?
Thank you
Theresa


----------



## tbudke (Dec 30, 2009)

OK, I got all my labs back. Adding some T-3 to my regimen has not been a peice of cake. Heart pounding, sweating, Hot flashes and lots of ups and downs emotionally.

Thyoglobulin Auto Antibody <20 IU/ml. 0.0-40.0
Thyroglobulin Level 20.59 ng/ml. 1.2-35.0

Free T-4 1.27 ng/dL 0.71-1.85 
TSH-hs 0.41 ulU/mL 0.39-4.67
Free T-3 3.3 pg/ml 2.5 - 3.9

Cortisol 
13:09 .6.70 ug / dl 12/30/2009
Cortisol 
13:27 .70 ug / dl 12/31/2009

Specimen collected at 0800 hours: 5.0 - 23.0 ug/dk
Specimen collected at 1600 hours: 3.0 - 16.0 ug/dl
Specimen collected at 2000 hours: <50% of the 0800 value
Post ACTH Stimulation: >2 times the 0800 value
Post Suppression: <5ug/dl

FHS 76.20 
FSH Reference rang2
Mid-Cycle Peak: Referenced to WHO 2nd for HFSH 75/549
Menestrating Females 3.8 - 8.8 mIU /ml
Mid Cycle Peak 4.5 - 22.5
Mid - Luteal 1.9 - 5.1
Post Menopausal-Females 16.7 - 113.6

Luteinizing Hormone (LH) 61.6 
Luteninzing Hormoen Referenced to who 2nd IRP for hLH 80/55
Menstrating Females
Mid Follicular: 2.1 - 10.9
Mid Cycl Peak 19.2 - 102
Mid-Luteal 1.2 - 12.9

Estadiol (Code:EST) <20
Estradiol Reference Ranceg
Menistruating Females:
Mid-Follicular: 28 - 114
Periovulatory: 62 - 534
Mid-Luteal: 48 - 309
Post Menopausal Females <20-88

BASIC METABOLIC CHEM
Sodium 140 136-145
Potassium 4.2 3.5-5.1
Chloride 109 97 - 112
Total CO2 22.0 21.0 - 31.0
Glucose 108 70 -110
BUN 19.0 7.0 -20.1
Creatinine 0.7 0.6-1.1
Calcium 9.5 8.4 - 10.2

LIPIDS
Cholestorol 240 <200
Triglycerides 139 <150
HDL 59 49-59
LDL Direct 155 <130
LDL/HDL Ratio 2.63 0.00 - 3.23
Cholesterol/HDL Ratio 4.07 0.00 - 4.45


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tbudke said:


> OK, I got all my labs back. Adding some T-3 to my regimen has not been a peice of cake. Heart pounding, sweating, Hot flashes and lots of ups and downs emotionally.
> 
> Thyoglobulin Auto Antibody <20 IU/ml. 0.0-40.0
> Thyroglobulin Level 20.59 ng/ml. 1.2-35.0
> ...


I replied to your other thread. I did not know about the cancer. For THAT reason, your TSH should be kept depressed meaning below 1; more like around 0.3.

For long-term management, the guidelines recommend:

for patients with persistent disease, TSH suppression below 0.1 mU/L "indefinitely in the absence of specific contraindications," 
for patients who are clinically free of disease but who presented with high-risk disease,TSH between 0.1 to 0.5 mU/L for 5-10 years, and 
for patients free of disease, especially those at low risk for recurrence, TSH within the low normal range (0.3 to 2 mU/L).

Go to this link and take the whole article to your doc; this is very very important.

http://www.thyca.org/tsh-suppression.htm


----------

